

New Apple iBook - Master Class with Eric Ries - bradpineau
http://ericriesapp.com/platforms.html#tab_2

======
eridius
"iBook" is an old plastic laptop that Apple used to sell. Things that iBooks
can display are simply called "books" (or PDFs).

~~~
eddieroger
Whew, glad I'm not the only one who remembered that. I saw the title and
flashed back to 1999, where I was surrounded by lime green and bondi blue
plastic clamshells.

------
quesera
I read all of the copy twice.

The first time through, I was convinced this was a mildly funny parody.

The second time, I was only half-convinced.

This is a real product, and he's marketing it like a Ginsu knife to be
absurdist/ironic, right? Those guys sold a lot of knives...!

------
GuiA
Come to think about it, aspiring entrepreneurs are the ultimate market to
target. They'll be willing to do anything and spend any amount of money to
become the next Zuck.

That's where the real genius of people like Ries lies.

------
pirateking
This is not the equivalent of selling pickaxes in a gold rush - it's more like
selling plastic gold nuggets in a gift shop after the gold mines have long
since been depleted.

~~~
tehwebguy
Hopefully the entire book is just one sentence:

The ultimate secret to become a rich entrepreneur: write a book like this and
sell it to dummies like you!

